# Was it a brain tumor? (Rat question)



## Tsucass (May 31, 2012)

On Sunday, my new rat, Rommel, suddenly developed blindness in one eye in the space of the four hours between leaving for and coming home from work. The next day, his eye was bulging out slightly and looked bloody around the edges, so we called the vet, who couldn't get us in until Wednesday. Rommel was fine for a while, curling and resting on his nest with my other rat, Diamant, and their two mouse friends, Little Brown and Waiken. When I got out of the shower about twenty minutes ago, I went to check on Rommel and he is bleeding from the mouth, appears to be paralyzed on his front limbs and only capable of making odd scratching motions with his back limbs. As I was writing this, he passed. Was it a brain tumor that killed him? I can't think of anything else that would move so fast.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Does a brain hemorrhage/stroke sound reasonable to anyone else?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Usually central enrvous system tumours are slow to develop and disease shows up gradually rather than over a very short period of time. I would be thinking infection of some sort.


----------

